# Cramping/low back pain without the matching contractions?



## etonmymind (Jan 10, 2011)

hello listmates,

I am 38 weeks and prior deliveries for me have been at 32 and 37 weeks (I feel late! . I have been experiencing low back pain/cramping (like period cramps) that I would normally associate with labor, but without ctx at regular intervals. That is, I might have some ctx in there somewhere, but the cramping is constant during that time. I haven't experienced this before--any thoughts? Often times it seems to be somewhat positional (I'm in bed) but since I have three very small kids already, I also know that laying in bed is the only time I have a chance to catch up and really feel what my body is doing. 

thanks!

et

counting the minutes until VBAC #2!


----------



## Beccadoula (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like back labor to me. Try doing hands and knees position to help baby turn or even a knee-chest position...or check out spinningbabies for more info.

http://spinningbabies.com/index.php

Be sure to avoid extra soft - lounge type couches - use a birth ball instead as much as you can...and you might want a good rice-pack too - they are life-savers for labor related back pains.


----------



## etonmymind (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you, Becca! It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest since my other VBAC was a posterior baby (OW) and this guy seems to be angling for that, too (he's all on my right). My m/w suggested it was gas, but honestly, I must not be describing it to her well enough, because I have never had gas that feels anything like labor. 

best,

et


----------



## Beccadoula (Jan 7, 2008)

GAS? LOL...that is really funny, possible, I guess....but really funny. I hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't know what they are but I had then starting at 40 weeks till I went into labor almost 2 weeks later. What an emotional roller coaster!!! Thinking when they got really bad that "this is it"! Only to wake up in the morning with nothing...


----------



## etonmymind (Jan 10, 2011)

Magali, yes. YES. It's 7am here and I've been up since 5 something because of that exact reason. I finally decided to get up b/c I couldn't handle the emotional rollercoaster of thinking TODAY is the day...just like every other day before it. Be damned, back cramps! Ugh.










et


----------

